# Am I being ripped off??



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all, We have just taken delivery of an AS Nuevo Classic 2009, and in general, it is in great condition( only 5000miles). 
Unfortunately the fridge( RM7271) smells so badly it is awful. The previous owners must have left it shut with something potent inside for months! We insisted on purchase that the smell was eradicated, and the dealer( nameless for the mo) promised three weeks ago to do so. On collection it did not seem too bad, but we noticed that the lock catch did not seem to work properly, or the vent position catch. On getting home and looking at Dometic website it seems all RM 7271 fridges had curved doors. Ours has a straight door, but we notice the escutcheon panel at the top , with the control knobs on is curved??

Please anyone with a Classic with 7271, is your door curved? Have we been palmed off with a bodge??

David and Di


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I don't think you are being ripped off.

Quote . . . "RM 7271 model is *also *available with curved door which allows maximum storage space. " (My emphasis.)

From >> here <<

From our experience the lock catch usually works fairly well, but we have to lean on the door to close it easily. No bad thing as it ensures a good seal.

The vent position is another story. It does work, but is fiddly to get the door in just the right position so it will engage. The older versions were a lot simpler, easier and more certain.

As for the pong, I think sodium bicarbonate is the best, but some of our ladies will probably say I know nothing! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for Quick reply David , I did notice that on Dometic Website. It was the curve on the top panel( with the knobs on it) that made me suspicious. Sadly I think the dealer tried Bicarb already! It seems to have impregnated the plastic. 

Thanks anyway, its just not a good way to start a relationship with a van!!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Dide

I would be inclined to sprinkle some Bicarb in a thickish layer on the bottom of the fridge and leave it for 24 hours. Sweep it out with a dustpan and brush, wash residue with water and see how it smells.

Remove the shelves and wash them in your sink in Bicarb and water. If they are very smelly, soak them overnight.

This should dramatically help, and you may want to do this twice if it doesn't work first time. Keep the door open or ajar when not in use.

When you put foodstuff in it, after a while you wont notice the smell.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl.

Can you believe a mere bloke knew about de-whiffing a fridge! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a look at this thread,read it to the end and particularly note LadyJ's advice about the lemon trick.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you are being ripped off.
> 
> ...


Dave, I thought we were the only peeps that when shutting our aes fridge we rested a foot at the bottom of the door and watched as it sucked in the seal for a tight fit. Makes the fridge work more efficient. Oh and Ladyj's lemon treatment works a treat.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I was going to suggest lemon too :wink: 

Nothing worse than a pongy fridge. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a bad idea to keep a cut lemon in any fridge to absorb the smell of foodstuffs

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SOG users swear their charcoal filters absorb far worse pongs!! :lol: :lol:

I doubt if a charcoal filter from the cooker hood (_or whatever_) would make any difference, but it is reputed to absorb all sorts of whiffs. :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Slightly off topic but always leave a couple of sheets of newspaper in the fridge when its not in use. It absorbs any moisture so mould etc can't grow. [and leave door ajar of course]


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent advice on keeping your fridge smelling nice, we used the lemon trick when whilst in for service someone closed the fridge door and we didn't notice for about 3 weeks whilst the fridge was off, worked a treat.

Andy

PS: How do you know the light goes off when you close the door? :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> SOG users swear their charcoal filters absorb far worse pongs!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I doubt if a charcoal filter from the cooker hood (_or whatever_) would make any difference, but it is reputed to absorb all sorts of whiffs. :?


I have never tried onions.... it is said that they can absorb smells and infections. (I don't like onions!)

Alan


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Leave your bbq charcoal in it whenever you are not using it (both really  ).

Likewise bicarb, vinegar and half a lemon.

Take the seals off and clean thoroughly.


----------



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

PS: How do you know the light goes off when you close the door? :?[/quote]

Turn your phones video camera and and put it in the fridge.,then watch back to see in the light goes off...
Steven..


----------

